# New and lost :(



## Megan.faith10 (May 15, 2011)

Hi all.

For the last two months, ive been through every hyper symptom. Ive lost 35 lbs, dizziness, nausea, frequent urination, sore throat, muscle weakness, rapid heart rate, trouble sleeping, fatigued, and so many more. I finally sought out an endo without a referral a week ago who put me on beta blockers (that a bad sign?). These are what I have so far:

T3 uptake: 39
T4: 13.2
Tsh: .68

Mind you these were taken by a doctor. My endo is running other labs. Guess I just need assurance I may finally be onto something here.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!

I'm so sorry you are going through all of this and feeling so poorly. The beta blocker is a good thing as it will help slow your heart rate down and allow you to hopefully get more rest. Please do not exercise at all until you get yourself sorted. You don't want to give yourself a heart attack. I'm glad you are going to an endo and getting the full thyroid panel done. Post your results with ranges once you receive them. Your symptoms sounds like hyperthyroidism or Graves' Disease. You will know more once you get those blood results back. In the meantime, rest and try and limited stress and be good to yourself. I know this is all scary and frustrating, but once you get your blood results back hopefully you will get on the proper medication to get all those symptoms undercontrol. You will probably need to have an RAU done (thyroid uptake) too.

There are some extremely knowledgeable and supportive people on here, so you have come to the right place for support.

:hugs:

Patti


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounds like the endo did the right thing for now. Beta-blockers are standard with Graves and will protect your heart. Post your labs when you get them, and make sure to post the reference ranges, every lab is different, and we can't read them without the ranges.


----------



## Megan.faith10 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks so much.
Feels great to have support.
N thank goodness for the beta blockers cause now I can at least somewhat function. I go to the endo on the 17th. I will update. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Megan.faith10 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> For the last two months, ive been through every hyper symptom. Ive lost 35 lbs, dizziness, nausea, frequent urination, sore throat, muscle weakness, rapid heart rate, trouble sleeping, fatigued, and so many more. I finally sought out an endo without a referral a week ago who put me on beta blockers (that a bad sign?). These are what I have so far:
> 
> ...


Some of those symptoms could suggest diabetes! Have you been checked for diabetes?

And some could be for hyperthyroid.

Welcome to the board!









I personally need ranges with the lab results as each different lab uses different ranges.

Your doc did not do any very in-depth tests anyway. You may wish to read this to find out why there are some better tests such as the FREE T3 and FREE T4. Hopefully you endo is on top of this.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

I am glad you are on beta blockers and that you need them is a sign but that the endo Rx'd them is a very good sign about that doctor; that I can tell you for sure. I never got betablockers and my heart is damaged.

Here is info on muscle weakness.

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

And since you have a sore throat, I am wondering if you have swollen lymph nodes in the clavicle/neck area.

So.............here is this............

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

And my humble opinion is that you should have RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to see what is going on.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have Graves, and I had every symptom you described and more when I was hyper...except for the weight loss, and that's a pretty common symptom.


----------

